# January 2013 Photo Thread



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 2, 2013)

Poundland Film


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 2, 2013)

Poundland?  I was in poundland earlier and didn't see it


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Poundland? I was in poundland earlier and didn't see it


ToothlessFerret had bought it all !!


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 2, 2013)

Ak... talk to your branch manager or look harder. A quid a roll of 36 exposure. AgfaPhoto - rumoured to be a resell of Fujifilm C200 or similar. Can't stop myself buying it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2013)

It is exactly the same stuff as Fujicolor C200, which they used to sell - meaning that it is a perfectly good medium speed colour film. I have about 20 rolls in the fridge or freezer and use it in most of my compacts, as well as occasions where I need colour e.g. taking pictures of NYE fireworks on B from a tripod recently. Buy that shit up.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 2, 2013)

Fun in the village church yard tonight...


----------



## cybertect (Jan 3, 2013)

Quite early yesterday morning 




Morning sky by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jan 3, 2013)

And a couple of buses




Epsom Coaches MCL14 [BN12 EOW) by cybertect, on Flickr




Abellio London 9839 [KN52 NEJ] by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 3, 2013)

New Year's Fireworks, Wadebridge by RoyReed, on Flickr




New Year's Fireworks, Wadebridge by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jan 3, 2013)

Aftermath of New Year at Tower Bridge




The Party's Over by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## newharper (Jan 4, 2013)

Bit of flooding!


----------



## newharper (Jan 4, 2013)

And again!


----------



## cybertect (Jan 4, 2013)

A couple of snaps on my way home this evening




More, More, More by cybertect, on Flickr





20 Fenchurch Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2013)

like the second one particularly


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 5, 2013)

A few more with Christmas lights:




Nelson Mandela at christmas by redspotted, on Flickr




Byron at Christmas by redspotted, on Flickr




Seven Dials at Christmas by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 6, 2013)

Just as a follow on from my Poundland one quid 35mm film photos...  I was in there today and spotted another bargain - vibrating cock rings for only a quid a piece.  Six quid in Boots!  I did take a photo on the phone, but it's not too good.  Might buy a load and use them in a later shoot!


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, not a recent photograph, I captured this last summer, but I just scanned this negative.

Taken in the Colney Woodland Burial Park near to Norwich.  A green cemetery. Everything must be natural and biodegradable.  Hence his memorial is wooden, and set to rot, leaving a peaceful and preserved woodland instead of another orderly graveled cemetery.  My father's remains were interned near to this one earlier in the year, which is how I encountered Bob's grave.  I didn't know Bob, but I'm sure that anyone here could relate to his interest in Life as suggested by the wooden memorial.

A Photographer's Grave.

Captured with:
Pentax ME Super SLR
SMC Pentax-M 50mm F/1.7 lens
Ilford FP4+ 125 B&W 35mm film
Scanned negative.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 6, 2013)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/royreed/8355213942/]
	

Sky over the Camel Estuary by RoyReed, on Flickr[/URL]




Sky over the Camel Estuary by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2013)

last few from December...




a bit late by dweller88, on Flickr




muddy by dweller88, on Flickr




new years chips by dweller88, on Flickr




Happy 2013 by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2013)

camera phone




have a banana by dweller88, on Flickr




shardian lights by dweller88, on Flickr




floating dome by dweller88, on Flickr




bus by st martins, ludgate by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Jan 8, 2013)

went to a meeting near King's Cross this morning
GF1 with canon fd 28mm f2.8 set to f5.6




New Kings Cross by dweller88, on Flickr




New Kings Cross by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2013)

First shot of the year


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 8, 2013)

cybertect said:


> A couple of snaps on my way home this evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 9, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Nice!


 
Thanks - this was taken nearby last night.




Red, Black, White by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2013)

Not a good photo but I like my mutt.

Should never have put pillows behind him, I should have straightened his paw, and removed the leaf from his tail, plus a few other things that irritate me about it. Frustrating. Was too busy trying to get him to look in my direction but not at me to notice all the faults >_<


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2013)

dweller said:


> camera phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like these two especially.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2013)

firky said:


> Not a good photo but I like my mutt.
> 
> Should never have put pillows behind him, I should have straightened his paw, and removed the leaf from his tail, plus a few other things that irritate me about it. Frustrating. Was too busy trying to get him to look in my direction but not at me to notice all the faults >_<


 
Nice dog.

Dude: A border?


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Nice dog.
> 
> Dude: A border?



Thank you, border collie


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2013)

edit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2013)

edit - problem appears to have fixed itself?

ps - cybertect - love the way the walkie talkie/pint is shaping up.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 10, 2013)

Ladock Church by RoyReed, on Flickr
These panels on the front of the altar are by Edward Arthur Fellowes Prynne (very much in the style of Burne-Jones).


----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2013)

V and A, Kensington.





Harry Hammond exhibition.


----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2013)

Theatre and Costume room.





Harrods dahhlinks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 12, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


I LOVE THIS.  But I am a bit pissed.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 12, 2013)

Taken at the Wisbech Christmas Fair ... but just scanned the negative so it's fine for the January thread under my rules:






Taken using the 53 year old vintage Kodak Retinette IIA (cost £2 at a car boot sale) and using Poundland AgfaPhoto film. Scanned negative.

Ditto:


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 14, 2013)

I expected her to give me everything.  My wild red rose.






It was not enough..






Sony A200 DSLR.  Sony DT 35mm SAM F/1.8 lens.  Editing in open source UFRaw.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 14, 2013)

Taken with a rather worn Kodak Retina Type 143 Folding 35mm Camera dating from 1938/39 period. So at least 74 years old! Has a f3.5 5cm. Retina-Xenar lens fitted with a Compur 300 shutter. Had the lens apart to clean as full of fungus. The shutter works well but the film wind mechanism is very worn. Camera had at some point been dropped however apart from dent in lens barrel assembly the folding mechanism and focus appears OK. Second image is two photos stitched with hugin. Last one is two images stitched some distortion by hugin


----------



## IC3D (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 14, 2013)

The boy pulling faces during a visit to Bristol Zoo - and we hadn't even got to see the monkeys yet! 




Gurner by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jan 14, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Ladock Church by RoyReed, on Flickr
> These panels on the front of the altar are by Edward Arthur Fellowes Prynne (very much in the style of Burne-Jones).


 
Interesting set of connections round that building...


Those panels date from 1897, but the church was restored in 1864 by George Edmund Street, together with William Morris & Co and Burne Jones working on the interior fittings.

Street had received his his first commission to design his church of St Mary's Church, Biscovey from E A F Prynne's father in 1846. Street returned the favour, taking on Edward's brother, George Fellowes Prynne, as a pupil of his between 1875 and 1876.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Jan 15, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Those panels date from 1897, but the church was restored in 1864 by George Edmund Street, together with William Morris & Co and Burne Jones working on the interior fittings.
> 
> Street had received his his first commission to design his church of St Mary's Church, Biscovey from E A F Prynne's father in 1846. Street returned the favour, taking on Edward's brother, George Fellowes Prynne, as a pupil of his between 1875 and 1876.


I couldn't find a date for Prynne's altar painting, so that's good to know. I'd assumed it was part of the work with Morris & Co. Burne-Jones designed the central panel in the window in the south aisle and Morris the two flanking panels. There wasn't much evidence of any more of their work. You can see all round the interior in this panorama.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 15, 2013)

More from Kodak Retina


----------



## clicker (Jan 15, 2013)

stowpirate said:


>


 
What is that building? Love the windmill / churchy / observatory look of it.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 15, 2013)

Kodak Retinette IIA
AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200 35mm film from Poundland
Scanned negative.  Some post scan touch up using open source Gimp 2.8 software.


----------



## tallulahj (Jan 15, 2013)

stowpirate - were those taken in aldeburgh?


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 16, 2013)

Crantock Beach by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 16, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Taken at the Wisbech Christmas Fair ... but just scanned the negative so it's fine for the January thread under my rules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Like this one alot. Those Retinette cameras are really good. Based on the Retina bodies with a basic but good quality lens.






Just found this on my flickr photo stream


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 16, 2013)

tallulahj said:


> stowpirate - were those taken in aldeburgh?


 
was it that obvious


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 16, 2013)

clicker said:


> What is that building? Love the windmill / churchy / observatory look of it.


 
It is the back of a house on the seafront at Aldeburgh. I think it might be some rich victorian idea of a folly. Might just be a lookout tower


----------



## tallulahj (Jan 16, 2013)

the boat yard seemed familiar but it was that odd building gave it away 
i'd thought it was something to do with the coast guard but apparently it was a windmill -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Green_Mill,_Aldeburgh


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks StowPirate - I loved that - I've got a pdf copy of the original booklet but not seen that ad.  I'm still trying to work out the shutter speeds though.  No physical indications on the body or lens.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Thanks StowPirate - I loved that - I've got a pdf copy of the original booklet but not seen that ad. I'm still trying to work out the shutter speeds though. No physical indications on the body or lens.


 
£32 was a small fortune in 1960 - £800 approx. 






This I think is a 1b


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2013)

Sizewell Beach a few days ago - Olympus XA film scanned complete with dust debris!






Same camera better lighting conditions on boxing day


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> .
> AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200 35mm film from Poundland


 
Is that £1 a film ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Is that £1 a film ?


Yes, "Poundland" being a giveaway 

I did hear of somebody managing to convince the cashier that it was in fact a brick of them for £1.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 18, 2013)

Halfpenny Lane on the night before:







... and the Day after Tomorrow:


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 18, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> £32 was a small fortune in 1960 - £800 approx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just took a look myself and found the suggested figures;

*£585.00* using the retail price index
*£1,400.00* using average earnings

and I bought mine for a £2.  By the way, the Poundland film is indeed  £1 a 36 exposure reel.  Refer to the first three posts in this thread.  Thanks again.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 20, 2013)

By the power of the Christ​ 





Capturing the shadows of the village war memorial and myself on the church yard wall.

Pentax ME Super 35mm SLR
SMC Pentax-M 50mm F/1.7 lens
Ilford Delta Professional 400 135 film
Scanned negative. A little post scan touch up using open source Gimp 2.8.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2013)

Some gratuitous snow shots from this morning:


----------



## thriller (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 20, 2013)

A bit snow themed I think but, eh


----------



## treefrog (Jan 20, 2013)

*creeps onto thread*

I'm developing a bit of a taste for taking photos of things, thought it was time to venture into this forum. Be gentle!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2013)

treefrog said:


> *creeps onto thread*
> 
> I'm developing a bit of a taste for taking photos of things, thought it was time to venture into this forum. Be gentle!


A good entrance to the thread


----------



## treefrog (Jan 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A good entrance to the thread


TBF it's hard to take a bad shot of two huge parrots squabbling over who gets to eat your car's aerial


----------



## clicker (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Jan 21, 2013)

thriller said:


>


I love this one!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Jan 21, 2013)

Curlew by RoyReed, on Flickr




Lapwing by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2013)

Some snowmen from Shepherd's Bush Green, with just one coloured element highlighted.




abstract snowman by redspotted, on Flickr




smirnoff snowman by redspotted, on Flickr




snowman appeals to traffic by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## Kippa (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is a photograph I took from The Grand Theatre Blackpool.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 22, 2013)

Olympus XA two images stitched with MS ICE
Taken in failing light and rain


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Jan 25, 2013)

Black-tailed and Bar-tailed Godwits by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## IC3D (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## abe11825 (Jan 27, 2013)

thriller said:


>


 
First thought: "oh fuck, that's cold!"  *shudder*


----------



## abe11825 (Jan 27, 2013)

The result of a 75-300mm zoom lens on a Canon Rebel T3.. Don't stare into the sun... it'll hurt. But create nifty cloud effects!:




taken on an iPhone, unedited. Friend says it looks like a giant penis. Me mates are lovely, I can assure you. Alas, I repeat. Not edited. I captured it how I post it:


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 27, 2013)

Around Kirkstall Abbey , Leeds.


----------



## thriller (Jan 27, 2013)

..


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2013)

There's something special about snow and being somewhere you're not supposed to be (the Tulse Hill corner of Brockwell Park, facing vaguely north).
]


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 28, 2013)

*Liquid Lunch - Anti imperialistic soviet stout!*

http://www.bartramsbrewery.co.uk/comrade-bill.html


----------



## de_dog (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 28, 2013)




----------

